# 공간이 비좁다



## Grace Bhang

안녕하세요~ 저는 한국인입니다. 
한국어에 해당하는 영어를 물어보고 싶은데 어디에 물어봐야 좋을지 몰라서요. (혹시 포럼 성격과 안 맞다면 말씀해주시면 다음에는 여기에 올리지 않겠습니다.)

"(공간이) 좁아서 너는 여기에 들어올 수 없어." 
등을 어떻게 영어로 얘기하나요? 

사전에는 cramped 등을 쓰던데 정말 그 단어를 많이 사용하는지요? 
idiomatic한 표현을 알려 주시면 감사하겠습니다.


----------



## pcy0308

Hi Grace Bhang,
A "*cramped*" room/place/space is perfectly fine. It is idiomatic, and people do use it, so it will definitely get the point across. If the place you are referring to is "cramped" because there are many people (i.e. because it is crowded), you could also use adjectives like "*crammed*" (꽉 차있다), "*packed/jam packed*" (가득/꽉 차있다), "*full*", etc. "*Tight*" or "*limited*" also works but, personally, I'd just use "*cramped*". Literally translated your sentence goes, "(the place/space) it's too cramped, so you can't come in", or you can also just say, "there isn't enough space for you to come in; the place is too cramped/tight (limited in space)". Hope this helps.


----------



## Grace Bhang

정말 감사합니다!! 
Is it ok to post these kind of threads(asking english expressions) here?


----------



## veily

Grace Bhang said:


> 정말 감사합니다!!
> Is it ok to post these kind of threads(asking english expressions) here?


네 괜찮습니다


----------

